# Brand Food Current Offers Thread



## Ceist Beag (24 Feb 2012)

Will keep this thread for branded food items (as every supermarket have weekly offers on own brand stuff).

Dolmio 500g sauce range is currently between €0.99 and €1.09 in Tescos.

Regal Thai Coconut Milk Range 400ml - €0.82 in Supervalu


----------

